# Nikon D50 -- lens compatibility



## rayb (Jun 2, 2006)

Am getting confused as to what type of Nikon lenses would be compatible with my D50.  I know AF/S works fine and gives autofocus and correct metering, but would an old AI-fit lens also be compatible and give correct metering (but obviously not the autofocus)?

There seems to be a proliferation of different Nikon fittings and I have not yet succeeded in decoding them!!


----------



## dsp921 (Jun 2, 2006)

AI lenses are usable but only in manual mode, metering will not work.  Check the manual for a list of what functions work with various lens types.  Basically, non-CPU lenses (like the AI) will only work in full manual mode with no metering.


----------



## rayb (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, dsp921.  I suspected the metering might be a problem. I would not want to lose that.


----------

